# Christmas Eve Twins



## lazersteve (Dec 24, 2010)

Today I cast two twin bars, they were born on Christmas Eve!

Here are their baby photos:

*Photo showing the shine on the gold*






*Photo of the twins on the scales*





*Photo of the twin's back sides*






*Photo of the twin's front sides*





They weigh 41 grams each and are looking for a new home if anyone is interested in them please PM me with offers.

The gold was twice refined and cast into a graphite mold. After casting and cooling I photographed them as they were when they came out of the mold.

Steve


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 24, 2010)

I love the ripples in those things.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 24, 2010)

Sir please do not DOUBLE POST on our forum. :mrgreen: 
Those look great steve,however the pic with the scale comes before the pic with the quarter,and I thought they were 82 ounces,not grams.


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 24, 2010)

Great looking bars Steve.

The result bars truly show your passion to this profession.

Merry Christmas.
Sam


----------



## skeeter629 (Dec 24, 2010)

Those are magnificent bars Steve. Very well done.


----------



## kadriver (Dec 24, 2010)

Steve
Those bars are beautiful.

Since seeing these bars I have resolved to double refine all my gold from this point forward.


----------



## Claudie (Dec 24, 2010)

Those are very nice. The reflection off of the scale is pretty cool too.


----------



## glondor (Dec 24, 2010)

They look like ripples in a pond on a hot summer day. Fantastic.


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 25, 2010)

kadriver said:


> Steve
> Those bars are beautiful.
> 
> Since seeing these bars I have resolved to double refine all my gold from this point forward.



I double refine all of my gold. 

Steve


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 25, 2010)

Twice refining is the way to go.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Jan 22, 2011)

beautiful!... I want a set of cuff-links made from small ingots for my wedding.. :mrgreen:


----------

